# Its Over! Wedding Pics.....



## swingonthespiral (Nov 19, 2007)

Well here is some pics of the 'Wedding of the Year' as some are calling it hehehehehe....

Unfortunately I'm uploading these earlier than planned...... Cow Bay at the Daintree has been cut off by the heavy rains and we have had to cut our Honeymoon a week short..... as I had mentioned to some other people.... my motto for the next week is RAIN IS LAME..... :lol:

This lot is from my 2nd official photographer.... mr housemate dish whom will be featured later on this thread.... 

My first official photographer was our very own Mrsshep..... i'm soooo excited to see the pics she would have done an awesome job no doubt...

And as for the unofficial photographer... he doesn't really need an introduction.... 

Anyways heres the first few...... as you can guess there is hundreds to go through so bear with me while i get a few up for all that are interested..... And a BIG THANKS to all that have given us support through these last couple of months.... you all know who you are....


----------



## jay76 (Nov 19, 2007)

congrats on the wedding


----------



## swingonthespiral (Nov 19, 2007)

A couple of the rings we had custom designed..... My fave colour is purple and his is red and we both dont like the tradition big boring diamond and gold rings so we went for something that we both loved....


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 19, 2007)

Sucks about your honeymoon. Sonds like the wedding makes up for it though


----------



## Lozza (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats swing  looks like it was a beautiful wedding - looking forward to more pics! Bad luck about the honeymoon.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 19, 2007)

nice cass congrats


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 19, 2007)

although i'm not buying it about being rained out  there's pretty much only one thing you're supposed to do on your honeymoon, and you can do it indoors


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 19, 2007)

the wedding was great, best i've been to, 

but whats this unofficial photographer thingy, :lol: 

i was your 1st offical photographers assistant, :lol:

you should see some of the pics i got before the wedding even got close, :shock:


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats to you both ,
ENJOY


----------



## swingonthespiral (Nov 19, 2007)

Next up is the cars......

My Scarlett... which i drove to and from the ceremony.... no one else is allowed to drive my baby!!!!










Andy's Jane....







Beryl the Bush Basher..... now we had an awesome time getting her dirty the night before..... but why you may ask??? Well Scarlett and Jane are our beautiful pristine clean cars.... and Beryl.... like her name suggests is our fun bush bashing, dirt loving, herp spotting baby....






Sammy Jay's Judith....






The 'Jeep Eater' Hummer.... courtesy of my work...






The 'Morpheous' Ve Ute.... again thanks to work... I think Steve has some better pics.... care to share lovey???


----------



## swingonthespiral (Nov 19, 2007)

A pic from Mell..... bit of background on my dress...... the dress maker totally killed it so my mum and i spent hours and hours infront of the sewing machine (note my mum had made a dolls dress in highschool and i had made a wheatpillow and that is the extend of our sewing abilities)..... but we pulled it off..... im very happy with it and i don't give a rats if anyone thought it was dodgey LMAO.... oh and I don't do the white thing......


----------



## bitey (Nov 19, 2007)

Congratulations, love the way you dressed up Beryl for the big event.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Nov 19, 2007)

Now the famous cross dressing 'Brentwan' (my brother whos name is actually Brendan).... a oong time ago he said if anyone was ever stupid enough to marry me he would wear a dress..... word of warning guys.... women never forget...

Also my gorgeous mum and the real flower girl Maddie who is Andys niece....


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 19, 2007)

no worrys hunny,


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 19, 2007)

That dress really excentuates your brothers physique  He looks gorgeous! :lol:


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 19, 2007)

and not to forget the pic that just about got me run down, the driver that was coming wasn't going to stop, a couple seconds after this pic was taken i had to get off the road very quickly, never did get to talk to the driver about reversing in the wedding car.......


----------



## swingonthespiral (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks..... My boss had to fight my mum (pictured below) for the Hummer keys and My Aunty kaz (blonde on end) for the Ute keys LOL


----------



## Trouble (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like a match made in heaven
Congrats Cass, you look lovely by the way.
love the purple ute!!!!!!! GO HOLDDEN 
love the number plate of the Hummer!!!!
Congrats and hope it lasts a life time


----------



## swingonthespiral (Nov 19, 2007)

The man that made it all possible... one of my best friends and favourite people n the whole world Chad.... who performed the ceremony for us.... helping me get my bra strap straight as we got out of Scarlett LOL... and then with my lovely husband...


----------



## swingonthespiral (Nov 19, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> That dress really excentuates your brothers physique  He looks gorgeous! :lol:


 
Yes my brother was a very sexy beast.... poor bugger.... its his 21st in a couple of years and we have photos!!!! LOL


----------



## tempest (Nov 19, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Andy, Cass 

You look beautiful, I absolutely love the dress!!! You and your mum did an excellent job for people who haven't done much sewing before! What a shame about the honeymoon.... but welcome back to APS.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Tempest.... ill never make another dress again!!!!!

Meh we've still got a couple of days in a luxury lodge this weekend in the tablelands and the roads arent closed there so we'll be fine..... but i was sooooo excited about going to the daintree it was a bummer....

This is a pretty crap one of the cake..... Steve can you help me out i know you have some nice ones..... the photographer had got a bit too drunk and his skills went down hill LMAO...... the little statue at the front was a bit of a drama an hour before hand it fell off the table and both the heads broke off... but thanks to my cousin and some super glue all was well....

For those that remember my ill fated cake thread...... one of my workmates ended up making this for me decorated it and everything i am so grateful to her..... and there was no icing.... it was simply mud muffin dipped in chocolate.... so there was hard chocolate all the way around the outside and it was awesome..... and she made 120 for 50 guests so theres heaps in the freezer!!!!!! anyone want cake???? LOL


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 19, 2007)

your bro looks erm....

pretty?
lol 

congrats on the wedding! you must have felt sooo happy during oh, and after hehe
i can wait till i get married... im gonna not do the white thing either, ill have a beach wedding, ahhhh i can see it now...

have fun wit the new hubby 

-Nat


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 19, 2007)

who is the guy in the dress and thongs? lol


----------



## swingonthespiral (Nov 19, 2007)

And the awesome photographer Dish I owe this batch of photos to....... this was at the end of the night around 2am LOL


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 19, 2007)

congrads


----------



## nightowl (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats Cass!  Wishing you all the best in the future


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 19, 2007)

this photographer was also drunk, but at least he could still stand up, go dish...................


----------



## Jen (Nov 19, 2007)

i love the bouquets


----------



## swingonthespiral (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks sweetie....

I and Dish was the artist responsible for the fabulous painting behind us... that was our engagment present from him and hangs in our lounge room....

But the end of the night really topped it off.... apart from the fire dancing and toad whacking..... Chad and I got busted stealing road work signs at 3am on the way home and got our butts fined by the cops.... but the cop did the stupid thing of argue legalities and morals with my mum.... resulting in us not getting home until just on four.... WOOHOO LMAO


----------



## swingonthespiral (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Jen  those flowers were a last minute thing cos the florist i had had my order with lost my order so then didnt order the lissys in!!!!!!! so i went to the old lady down the road and she did such a great job.... there are snap dragons, lilies, lissys, ivy, some weird sticks, native orchids and all sorts of pretty things in there....

Nightowl this is for you..,...  there is better pics coming though....


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 19, 2007)

naaaaaaaaaaawwww! thats sooo adorable!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Nov 19, 2007)

LOl it was actually for Shane's tatt he designed for me LOL but thanks anyway.... Andy has always been a serial smoocher


----------



## Trouble (Nov 19, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW sooooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATS (again lol) Cass


----------



## nightowl (Nov 19, 2007)

Haha nice Cass, shoulda put your hair up!! :lol:


----------



## Leigh (Nov 19, 2007)

haha, as much as marriage is a spiders web that you cant escape (thanks to second photo for metaphor) you two look really happy, the best couple. its refreshing to see what looks like real love, not that white dress traditional stuff that you fork over thousands of dollars for. congratulations!


----------



## sockbat (Nov 19, 2007)

Welldone Guys. Your dress is gorgeous.And love the wedding cake. Hope your lives are filled with happiness together.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Nov 19, 2007)

Hahaha Shane theres other pics coming that you can see better dont worry.....

Thanks again trouble 

LOL Leigh....... yes tradition doesn't mean true love..... making your own traditions does (courtesy of my fathers speech )

Thanks sockbat


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 19, 2007)

Well done. Great photos


----------



## firedragon (Nov 19, 2007)

Your dress is great, congrats on your wedding. Your brother's thong and dress combo LOL


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 19, 2007)

Congratulations Cass. Hope you had a good day.

Oh, and welcome back


----------



## mrsshep77 (Nov 19, 2007)

Well finally your "official first photographer" appears!!! hehehe!!
I've downloaded some of my fave pictures and I hope you like them!!!

It was such a great night and I'm glad I could be there to share it with you!!

Enjoy!
Mell xx

This was a gorgeous butterfly in Queens Park before the ceremony! I know it's not the wedding but I love the pic






Andy, Cass, Her mum Di & Step dad Greg





The gorgeous bride





The gorgeous couple





Awwww they are in love..... 





Another fave





Where's the nearest EXIT???????





The "official first photographer" & the gorgeous bride... taken by the "official first photographers" assistant hehehehe!!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh and now here's their adorable little boy Dodge... and yes he is gorgeous.... too adorable... plus a photo of the ever placid Zenn man.... 






Hmmmm whats out here?????





HELP LET ME OUTTA HERE...... THEY WANNA TIE RED BOWS AROUND ME!!!!! :lol::lol:





Zenn..... who is just wonderful!!!


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 19, 2007)

:lol::lol: i love the last pic, but when did i take that pic, and i'd say not only were you 2 umm, over the limit, i'd say i was also,


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 19, 2007)

Gotta Love those absolutely casual, but nice weddings. Always nice pics. Love yours Swings! Dave is absolutely spewing! We have to go to his youngest Nephew's Wedding next Sat near Adelaide up at McKewan(?) Estates at Houghten(well spelt something like that!), and we've heard because the Wedding is at 5pm and at a really toffy(hope toffy is an ok word?) place(not really the scene for us country bumpkins?), he has to wear a long sleeved shirt and tie!! Well, I ask ya? Just for his Nephew!!! Well at least we are getting there and staying at the Blue Gum Hotel Pub place up that way. What more can they ask from us?? As rellies that is?? Ha! Ha! LOL! Cheers Cheryl


----------



## noidea (Nov 20, 2007)

yay it's great to finally see pics from the wedding of the year. I have heard so much about it. Congrats to yourself and andy. may your lives together be froever great. Oh and great choice in colour, I'm a purple fiend too. you looked absolutely stunning.(and so did your bro)lol
can't wait to see more
mel


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 20, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> although i'm not buying it about being rained out  there's pretty much only one thing you're supposed to do on your honeymoon, and you can do it indoors



HAHAHAHAHA... What's that?


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 20, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> HAHAHAHAHA... What's that?


 
Writing thank-you notes for all the gifts?


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 20, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> Writing thank-you notes for all the gifts?



Hehehehe... maybe.
P.s. I want a cupcake thingy!


----------



## FAY (Nov 20, 2007)

This thread is getting out of hand.......


----------

